# Mr Bill



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Hi Slingshot enthusiast,
I am excited to introduce my latest slingshot Mr. Bill. This slingshot is totally inspired by Bill Hays. Bill got me to try things I actually considered impossible for me, lighting matches and cutting cards. I have had so much fun learning how to shoot during the Pocket Predator contest on this form. All because of Bills selfless generosity! This is one small way I can express my gratitude and respect for the Master Bill Hays.
I consider it obvious but in case anyone is confused it is designed for my shooting hand which is short a few digits. : )


























Thanks for looking!


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

That is one beautiful slingshot!! I love the combination of wood work and machined parts...they compliment each other perfectly. I can't wait to see you cutting cards and lighting matches with that one.

Todd


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

Great looking slinger. The combo of materials used are just perfect. Certainly bombproof looking, and really love the band attachment. The grip method is also very cleaver good job on this one my friend.

Cheers

BC-Slinger


----------



## reset (Apr 13, 2013)

Awesome slinger. Great features to fit your hand minus digits. Hits that can with authority. Never get tired of the sound of hitting a can.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Man that masterpiece got my attention -- you are definitely a cut above, sir. :bowdown: :bowdown:


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

Fantastic work, Randy!

I see you bear the mark of the machinist on your left hand and the skills of a serious machinist in making those beautiful clamp knobs. Superb work 

I think we'll see some people taking inspiration from your work very soon.


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Great looking slingshot, Randy. Beautiful wood combination. I'm sure the finish is flawless. I should know, I have one of your pickle bones. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## frailuco (Jun 9, 2013)

Beautiful shot, I love the system of the rubber grip, design combination, perfect.


----------



## Flycatcher (Jun 19, 2013)

oh gosh this is beautiful.


----------



## wombat (Jun 10, 2011)

I don't know which i liked better?? your beaut catty or the satisfied look on your face when you hit the can!!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Gorgeous! Cool attachment system.


----------



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

I like that smile! :king:

That sir is a wonderful looking Catapult!

Your Slingbone Design already rocks, but with this one you went at least one step up again.

Congratulations!


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

I like your bone design from the beginning,

looks just fantastic, and a interesting attachment method you use :thumbsup:


----------



## squirrel squasher (May 17, 2013)

That is one cool slingshot. I like this new band attachment as well.


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Beautiful slingshot, clever and cool!


----------



## SimpleShot (Aug 30, 2012)

Love your workmanship! and your band attachment method too. We have a similar concept coming for the Scout that will be available this fall, the tool is being made now.


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Beautiful work!


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

That's awesome Can man! I love the clamp method.


----------



## DawnEvil (Apr 28, 2013)

That is a work of great machining and art. Ingenious band attachment method.


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

that is one beautiful piece of working art right there


----------



## LostMarbles (May 31, 2013)

Awesome sling! Great shape and combo with a cool band attachment too!


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Wow! That is stunning :bowdown: Excellent craftsmanship, love it!


----------



## eggy22 (Feb 3, 2013)

Fantastic craftsmanship


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

so inteligent aproach, perfect work, thanks!


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

Killer man, super execution. The shape, polishing, finish, top notch work. Well done can opener. That is a very nice piece of work.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

The talent has me full of awe! I enjoyed the video too, the natural expressions of a slingshot lover are priceless!

Thanks for sharing, Can

LGD


----------



## flicks (Feb 16, 2013)

That is stunning. The combination of different woods and materials is awesome! Thanks for sharing :thumbsup:


----------



## dan ford (May 13, 2013)

Top shelf !
Beautiful work ,love the band attachment


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Thanks for all of the kind comments. I have been having fun shooting Mr. Bill. I have already cut three cards with him so I think we will get along just fine.


----------

